# Twente-Kanal !!!



## kingofhecht (12. Juni 2010)

hey angelfreunde, 
ich wollte demnächst öfter am twente kanal angeln. Deshalb möchte ich fragen ob jemand weis welchen erlaubnisschein man braucht und wo man ihn kaufen kann?

mfg
king of hecht|supergri


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Twente-Kanal !!!*

Hi,
vielleicht stehts hier irgendwo.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm


----------



## HAPE-1909 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Twente-Kanal !!!*

Wenn du mal zum Angelladen Böcker in Gronau gehst, kannst die Papiere vom Angelverein Enschede bekommen.
Damit darfst du auch am Twenthe-Kanal angeln!


----------



## Pitchy (2. August 2010)

*AW: Twente-Kanal !!!*

Oder direkt im Ort Lochem im Angeladen.

Übrigens in den kleinen Flüssen dort wie die Slinge, kannste auch hervorragend Hecht und Barsch fangen.

Zander war 2007 am besten tagsüber statt nachts. Pünktlich mit Sonnenuntergang jedes mal kein Biss mehr.

Hotspots verrate ich jetzt nicht, aber einen Tipp: die beste Weite ist oft direkt vor Deinen Füssen!!


----------



## hollandanglernoob (18. August 2010)

*AW: Twente-Kanal !!!*

Der Verkäufer im Angelladen ( enschede) sagte mir gestern beim kauf meines Vispases, dass ich am twente-kanal zelten darf!? stimmt das?


----------



## ttemming (18. August 2010)

*AW: Twente-Kanal !!!*

Ja es stimmt.#6 
Der Twente Kanaal ist dieses mal landes Gewässer mit aufgenommen worden.


----------



## hollandanglernoob (20. August 2010)

*AW: Twente-Kanal !!!*

soo... grad wieder zuhause vom Angeltrip und frisch geduscht..^^

gestern nachmittag hatte es mich an den twente-kanal gezogen.
ich war ja etwas unsicher über die Erlaubnis dort zelten zu dürfen... ( siehe Frage im früheren Post)

vor Ort hab ich nochmal einen älteren ortsansässig Angler gefragt, welcher mir die Zelterlaubnis bestätigte!
Wir wurden zwar nicht direkt kontrolliert, es sind jedoch Polizisten vorbei gefahren... wie gesagt nur vorbeigefahren und haben nicht angehalten um 10.000 € Strafe zu kassieren^^ 

außerdem findet in dem Bereich, welchen wir befischten , in diesem Moment ein Angelweltbewerb statt; mit den Veranstalltern hab ich mich kurz unterhalten und zu dem Zelt wurd auch nix gesagt... 

also tatsächlich grünes Licht, würd ich mal behaupten! :vik:

allseits Petri heil


----------



## telefonhure (31. August 2010)

*AW: Twente-Kanal !!!*

hab mir jetzt auch n fishpass gekauft.
und ich muss sagen, am twente-kanal geht's zandertechnisch richtig rund!
Hat jemand schonmal größere karpfen darin gefangen?


----------



## aalk47 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Twente-Kanal !!!*

falls unter euch angelnden exilanten auch fischesser sind - ihr wisst um den vredesteinbrand ... wuerde aus dem oestlichsten kanalstueck keinen fisch essen.

viel mir gerade so ein, als ich was von snoekbaarzen las.


----------



## Pitchy (1. September 2010)

*AW: Twente-Kanal !!!*

Tipp: Im Twentekanal gibt es ja eine Fahrrinne aber auch eine Krautkante. Die Besten Fänge hatten wir immer direkt am Rand nur 1m weit und zwischen Fahrrinne und Krautkante ca. 10m weit. Fast immer Biss nachdem ein großes Schiff den Boden aufgewühlt hat. Mit Pose gings immer besser als auf Grund, da die Zander sehr vorsichtig beissen.


----------



## sascha_kote (18. April 2014)

*AW: Twente-Kanal !!!*

Hallo,
wo gibts denn in Enschede einen Angelladen, wo man einen Vispas kaufen kann?


----------



## Bassey (21. April 2014)

*AW: Twente-Kanal !!!*

In Enschede weiß ich es nicht, aber in Gronau habe ich meinen geordert. Eine Mitarbeiterin wohnt selbst in Holland und kennt sich dementsprechend gut aus. Schau mal hier: http://www.angelsport-boecker.de/


----------

